# Candle boxes



## Dave S (Jan 19, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea where I might source a rustic type box for hand dipped candles? I've looked for over an hour on line and can't find anything. I seen some on amazon that had a divider down to protect the pair of candles problem is they come with candles. Anything to hold 8-10" hand dipped candles, the more rustic the better.
Thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Dave, maybe these will work for you.
They have worked for me in the past.

http://www.tealightboxes.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=candle+boxes

clyde


----------



## Dave S (Jan 19, 2013)

clyderoad said:


> Dave, maybe these will work for you.
> They have worked for me in the past.
> 
> http://www.tealightboxes.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=candle+boxes
> ...


Wow, that's just what I was looking for, I wonder why they didn't come up in any of my search's. Thanks .
Dave


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Betterbee.


----------



## zaxbeeswax (Jul 31, 2014)

Best prices and selection I have found is sunshine candle....someone above placed the link already.


----------

